# Imagine your perfect car.



## 319915 (Feb 4, 2013)

.


----------



## GroupBquattro (May 11, 2012)

I'd say Ari Vatanen's Pike's Peak Peugeot 405 t16. But then any Group B monster in full rally trim would do just fine.


----------



## 319915 (Feb 4, 2013)

.


----------



## GroupBquattro (May 11, 2012)

quattro and Group B appeared just as I was getting old enough to drive, so I followed every step of their evolution and dissolution. There were some amazing years. You can still get some taste of that era during Rally Legend and a few other events throughout Europe that bring back old drivers driving Group B machines. OK, they are tuned at 80-90 percent of their potential, but the sound is the same, speed is there, Walter Rohrl and other stars still have what it takes to tame those monsters.


----------



## rooster1986 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mmmmmm Group B...... Don't forget the Porsche 959 and Lancia Stratos.

Sent from my SCH-I110 using Bimmer App


----------



## rooster1986 (Dec 8, 2009)

Start with the body of the new Pagani Huayra, add a 3.0L V12 dual charged with direct injection. 6 speed manual, rwd with 2-way diff. Carbon fiber Bride seats, full roll cage. Speedo, tach, water temp, oil temp, boost gauge. No fancy electronics, no gadgets, mechanical throttle.

Sent from my SCH-I110 using Bimmer App


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

Just an Aston Martin DBS in black interior and exterior with a 6 speed manual and the 6.0L V12 engine. Nothing more 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Any one of these would do.


----------



## JonnyLar (Jul 5, 2013)

my imagine car can fly


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Size/shape/door count of the e30 sedan, RWD, manual, under 3000 lbs, some of today's features and most importantly a naturally aspirated inline 6 with 350 HP.


----------



## Carraway (Sep 16, 2010)

Manual five or six speed, rear wheel drive, steering with great feedback and response (so probably hydraulic) a naturally aspirated engine, reliable and reasonably easy and affordable to maintain. Probably not a convertible and bonus points if a 6'2" driver doesn't wind up banging knees or has to sit eye level with the very top of the windshield. Some modern safety features like air bags would be great, but any e-nannies should be defeatable.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

E30 M3 with Infinite Improbability Drive.

EDIT: oh, and a couple good cup holders.


----------



## uncle ken (Feb 3, 2007)

Pretty much what Carraway said, although the rack and pinion steering on the inline sixes is better than the hydraulic assist used on the V8s. (bigger engine = less room). 

I don't personally like the direction BMW is going with their new stuff - softer, more electro-nannies etc. What I want is a model for people who like to drive - a performance stripper similar to what MoPar did back in the day when they built the Plymouth Road Runner. 

Forget the power sunshades, ambient lighting and $4000 stereos. Just gimme a honking big engine, manual stick and a suspension that works. Shave off half a ton of weight. Drop the price by 1/3. Real tires, no run-flats. No rear seats. 50 gallon tank - room for the moonshine!

Help me, Jesus!!! I'm on a roll...


----------



## pamelaC (Jul 4, 2013)

JonnyLar said:


> my imagine car can fly


Then who will use aeroplane????:thumbdwn:


----------



## rooster1986 (Dec 8, 2009)

cwsqbm said:


> E30 M3 with Infinite Improbability Drive.
> 
> EDIT: oh, and a couple good cup holders.


So you could travel to Magrathea?

Sent from my SCH-I110 using Bimmer App


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

A Pagani Zonda will do me justice


----------

